# كيفية عمل ( setup ) لبرنامج mach3



## فيلاالجزار (18 فبراير 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء... بعد التحيةالرجاء اذا كان فية طريقة مبسطة عن كيفية عمل ( setup ) لبرنامج ( mach3 ) اكون شاكرا والافادة للجميع وبارك الله فيكم .. أحسن جربت كل الطرق ولم أصل الى شىء وهل يمكن للبرنامج تحميل ملف ( g-code ) ويعمل على الكمبيوتر بدون شبكة بأى دائرة درايف أو خلافة.... أى أود ان يعمل البرنامج بدون أحمال على جهاز الكمبيوتر ولكم تحياتى*​


----------



## khdroj (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم في الفيديو موجود طريقة عمل اعدادات للبرنامج توزيع البنات حسب الدائرة الموجودة عندك
بالنسبة لملف الجي كود يمكن تحميلة على البرنامج 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvXkL3YB6VU

تحياتي


----------



## majestic1 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

لكل الإخوة الكرام

فيديوهات شرح mach3
شرح قوي جداً
من موقع الشركة المنتجة

الرابط
http://www.machsupport.com/videos/

و أي استفسار أنا فى الخدمة إن شاء الله

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## haythemvip (27 أبريل 2011)

هل يمكن العمل بهذا البرنامج على ماكينات الواير ام لا


----------

